# My Hobie Outback Livewell



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I decided to make my own so I thought I would share. It fits perfectly behind the seat and I still have room for a crate. Total cost about $60. I bought everything from WalMart and Hall's Hardware in Milton. I incorporated a check valve to help keep the pump primed and to keep water in livewell when pump is off. I used a waterproof plug so I can remove it from the yak. I put an on/off switch under the center hatch door. I use the same battery for my depth finder to power the livewell. The pickup is through the scupper and it drains overboard. When I first get in the water I prime it with a bulb syringe through the pump. Here are the pics.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i also made one kinda like yours, but i made my drainage spout right above the other scrupper hole and i can take the hose off and put a longer or shorter one to change the level of the water ( for shrimp or cigars). tested it with about 10 cigar minnows and a big hardtail in it and it worked perfect.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I like your design, especially the abiltiy to adjust the water level. I thought about using the scupper for drain but decided to do it overboard. I like to see the water draining to ensure the pump is circulating.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

yea i understand that, i also read that if u put live shrimp in there put something in the bottom of the tank like sponge or something the shrimp can grab onto to the are not splashing all around so they stay frisky makes sense


----------

